
What Facebook Can Learn from Craigslist - happy-go-lucky
http://www.slate.com/blogs/outward/2017/06/30/religious_freedom_laws_suppress_visibility_for_the_benefit_of_the_pious.html
======
brudgers
The title is currently heavily editorialized.

